# Good news for Utah BC riders



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

good on them!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

That's awesome! Now we just need some more donations for the NWAC....


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Saw this earlier and great news indeed. I have some Utah BC coming up and without these guys, I'd be way less comfortable. Many thanks to the UAC...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Music Moves said:


> Saw this earlier and great news indeed. I have some Utah BC coming up and without these guys, I'd be way less comfortable. Many thanks to the UAC...


You still need to do your proper slope tests. The advisories are great, but aren't full proof.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow, yet another reason why that company is so damn awesome.
Hope to work for BC some day. 
Dream job for sure.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

snowvols said:


> You still need to do your proper slope tests. The advisories are great, but aren't full proof.


Haha, it's "foolproof" but agreed :thumbsup:!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ Meh why I did engineering in school, grammar isn't great.


----------

